# Mystery Mod!



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

it's certainly a mystery to me!!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Isn't that the clump crusher mod?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

froggystyle said:


> Isn't that the clump crusher mod?


Yes! Agree!


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

On what grinder?


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

How do you find the results?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Is this a predictive text error. Should it be mythos mod!?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Talking of which.

Hillbilly style:










Paintbrush switch holder and drainpipe hopper - classy.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

It's not a Mythos, it's a mythtery!!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Beanosaurus said:


> It's not a Mythos, it's a mythtery!!


My mistake.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

oddknack said:


> How do you find the results?


Exceptional.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

big dan said:


> On what grinder?


Someone here will get it right eventually.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

How much you getting in the hopper tube?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jonc said:


> Talking of which.
> 
> Hillbilly style:
> 
> ...


That's similar to how I run mine - but I use a smaller tube (loo role tube) that brings the top of the Aeropress funnel in line with the top of my Mythos. Works really well and holds about 125g of beans.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mignon? (Trying to remember what you had in your sig before)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Some fracino grinder


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Zenith 65e?

If so been wondering if someone had tried the mythos clumpbuster in it yet

John


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It is a zenith, thats right


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> It is a zenith, thats right


Nooooope.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Clue:

It's a Titan.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Is it's device for attracting nosey Parkers?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Beanosaurus said:


> Clue:
> 
> It's a Titan.


?

View attachment 12853


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

It's a Mythos - but which one!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> ?
> 
> View attachment 12853


Hello big boy!


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Daren said:


> It's a Mythos - but which one!


I trust you its no Mythos!!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

This is getting boring now


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> This is getting boring now


At the risk of you getting any more miserable I'll let on!

It is a clump crusher but not for the Mythos, its for the Ceado E37s.

As far as it goes I picked one of these up last week, and I thought after reading the blurb and a couple of reviews about this grinder that it'd tick all the boxes I wanted - especially in regards to the grind quality.

In the cup it's great, I love it.

But I was really disappointed with the distribution and still found myself stick twizzling the clumps away despite whatever I did with the 'SCC' flap.

I can see what Ceado were trying to do but it just doesn't cut the mustard in the slightest...

The exit path from the grind chamber has a thin metal door that flings upwards when the lower burr spins and the SCC rubber flap basically regulates how much that door is allowed to open.

No matter what you do there's plenty static, plenty clumps, and obviously the smaller the door gap - the more retention.

At about 2 o'clock this morning I managed create a Mythos style clump crusher out of a can of Boddingtons and it just works amazingly well,

I'll get a modification thread done before I go on my hols if I've got time.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Beanosaurus said:


> I'll get a modification thread done before I go on my hols if I've got time.


Look forward to it. Clumping is something I'd very much like to eliminate on my E37. Must say when I first read about the E37s and its SCC flap, I did wish mine had one too but from the sounds of it Ceado have by no means eradicated the problem completely.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Daren said:


> That's similar to how I run mine - but I use a smaller tube (loo role tube) that brings the top of the Aeropress funnel in line with the top of my Mythos. Works really well and holds about 125g of beans.


This is very much experimental. I really want to create a lid with a funnel built in that depresses the button and leaves a storage area at the back.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Beanosaurus said:


> It's not a Mythos, it's a mythtery!!


I want to be thwee!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Beanosaurus - what's your overall experience of owning the e37s - and how does it compare to past grinders please?


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

jonc said:


> Beanosaurus - what's your overall experience of owning the e37s - and how does it compare to past grinders please?


I've had it for maybe 2 weeks now and since the clump crusher mod I am super satisfied - no gripes whatsoever, its everything I want out of an on-demand espresso grinder - the PF forks could be better but I honestly don't care.

However with the 'SCC' in place it was just too clumpy for me and I had to labour away with WDT still so zero improvement in my workflow,

and to observe up the chute it retained a fair bit of coffee which meant more wastage when making adjustments.

I couldn't alter the position of the flap where I could be anyway happy with the performance, also dose accuracy wan't great, but now seems to be down to 0.1/0.2g variance post-mod.

Some people might not bat an eyelid but once I experienced the distribution from a Mythos One I saw that as the new standard - I wanted to have that at home.

My past espresso grinders were the Rancilio Rocky Doserless and Eureka Zenith 65E - The E37s kicks their backsides all day long, however I've still a soft spot for both grinders as the Rocky was versatile and does a great job for brewed coffee, while the Zenith was very very easy to live with.

Hope this helps,

I won't have time to make a thread about the mod today,

I'm back in 3 weeks time though so sorry for those who are waiting!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Enjoy your looong vacation bud. Catch you on the other side! ️


----------



## greenm (Oct 27, 2014)

Beanosaurus - Could you please advise what the Zenith was like with light roasts and what do you get for the extra money, sorry for all the questions


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

greenm said:


> Beanosaurus - Could you please advise what the Zenith was like with light roasts and what do you get for the extra money, sorry for all the questions


The Zenith has no problems grinding anything it motor will get the job done quite speedily, mine never really went above 8 seconds for an 18g dose, with some lighter roasts I've pushed extractions from that kind of dose to 40g+ with it still tasting good.

When you say 'extra money' I have nothing to reference against, but in its price bracket it's one of the best grinders for value IMO.


----------



## greenm (Oct 27, 2014)

Beanosaurus said:


> The Zenith has no problems grinding anything it motor will get the job done quite speedily, mine never really went above 8 seconds for an 18g dose, with some lighter roasts I've pushed extractions from that kind of dose to 40g+ with it still tasting good.
> 
> When you say 'extra money' I have nothing to reference against, but in its price bracket it's one of the best grinders for value IMO.


Well I was think of buying the E37s, purely as I am more into lighter roasts (my vario actually grinds dark roasts quite well) now that I have my Profitec 700, not too sure if it was my barista skills or just that this machine is easier to use but I am really enjoying single origin light roasts these days. I am tempted by the Zenith but think I will always wonder what the E37Ss could have tasted like!! Any thoughts gratefully received

Pretty sure I made up my mind but its always good to have someone else confirm your thoughts


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

coffeechap would also be worth asking as he had both a Zenith plus e37 (non-s model) side by side not too long ago.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

The M1 clump crushers are plastic and work extreeeemely well!

Interested to see how a boddies can works.


----------

